# The perfect laxative



## Lon (Apr 14, 2017)

I take one particular med that has a negative side effect of constipation despite my high fiber diet and drinking plenty of water. I love CASHEWS and knew they were very nutrious but just discovered that they were a natural excellent laxative.. A hand full of these delicious nuts every afternoon with my wine sure does the trick


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 14, 2017)

Or maybe it`s the wine.... :wink-new:


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 14, 2017)

Seems that nuts have many good benefits for us.  And they are good too


----------



## Iodine (Apr 14, 2017)

That's good to know Lon.  I like cashews.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 14, 2017)

TMI, Lon.  TMI.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 14, 2017)

I was shocked the first time I saw a cashew before prepped for sale:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 14, 2017)

I absolutely cannot buy cashews! Cashews and pistachios are my favorite nuts and I have no self control. I would eat the entire can or bag.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 14, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I absolutely cannot buy cashews! Cashews and pistachios are my favorite nuts and I have no self control. I would eat the entire can or bag.



I'm not fond of cashews but yep, with me it's pistachios! Can't stop!


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 14, 2017)

Honey roasted peanuts here... nonstop muncheroo


----------



## Falcon (Apr 14, 2017)

I love cashews and buy them often but I also buy (salted) Dry roasted honeyed peanuts.

I sometimes sprinkle a few on my ice cream.  I've also been known to sprinkle a few on chow mein.

I thought I read somewhere that cashews are not exactly nuts,  like walnuts, pecans etc.

Anybody know?  Maybe I'll _google it._


----------



## Iodine (Apr 14, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I was shocked the first time I saw a cashew before prepped for sale:


Yes, they are really something aren't they?


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 14, 2017)

Cashews are great, they used to be an upscale treat, but the local prices are very reasonable.


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 15, 2017)

Fruit, cashews/nuts, and some dark chocolate are my usual lunch snack.

Wine/beer comes later in the day.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 15, 2017)

walnuts are my favorite


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 15, 2017)

Now I am amazed! I knew that peanuts are not actually nuts, but look at this list-

http://www.businessinsider.com/nuts...nk-twice-about-that-container-of-mixed-nuts-6

Almonds, cashews, and Brazil nuts are actually seeds, as are pistachios and walnuts!

The traditional Planters mixed nuts contains the following:

-Peanuts (legume)

-Almonds (seed)

-Cashews (seed)

-Brazil nuts (seed)

-Hazelnuts (real nut!)

-Pecans (real nut!)


----------

